# Apache Directory Studio



## SaveTheRbtz (Oct 19, 2009)

Is there Apache Directory Studio for FreeBSD? 

I know that it's written on Java, but when i try to run linux binaries i'm getting an error:


> The ApacheDirectoryStudio executable launcher was unable to locate its companion shared library.



i have:

```
# uname -srn
FreeBSD RABBITZ 8.0-RC1
```

in rc.conf

```
linux_enable="YES"
```

in sysctl.conf

```
compat.linux.osrelease=2.6.16
```

in loader.conf

```
linux_load="YES"
linprocfs_load="YES" 
linsysfs_load="YES"
```

in fstab

```
linproc			/compat/linux/proc linprocfs rw			0	0
linsys			/compat/linux/sys linsysfs rw			0	0
devfs			/compat/linux/dev devfs rw			0	0
```

I also have linux_base installed

```
> pkg_info |grep linux_base
linux_base-f10-10_2
```

I've also have JDk & JRE 1.6

```
> pkg_info | grep diablo
diablo-jdk-1.6.0.07.02_6 Java Development Kit 1.6.0_07.02
diablo-jre-1.6.0.07.02 Java Development Kit 1.6.0_07.02
```


----------



## SirDice (Oct 19, 2009)

Do you also have a linux_base installed?

If it's a java application why not try it with java/diablo-jre16?


----------



## SaveTheRbtz (Oct 19, 2009)

yes i have:

```
> pkg_info |grep linux_base
linux_base-f10-10_2
```

I've also have JDk & JRE 1.6

```
> pkg_info | grep diablo
diablo-jdk-1.6.0.07.02_6 Java Development Kit 1.6.0_07.02
diablo-jre-1.6.0.07.02 Java Development Kit 1.6.0_07.02
```


----------



## SaveTheRbtz (Oct 19, 2009)

Building apache directory studio from source failes too with error:


```
RABBITZ# svn co http://svn.apache.org/repos/asf/directory/studio/tags/1.4.0.v20090407/ ads
RABBITZ# cd ads
RABBITZ# mvn clean install
[INFO] Scanning for projects...
[INFO] ------------------------------------------------------------------------
[ERROR] FATAL ERROR
[INFO] ------------------------------------------------------------------------
[INFO] Error building POM (may not be this project's POM).


Project ID: org.apache.directory.studio:parent-help:pom:null

Reason: Cannot find parent: org.apache.directory.studio:parent for project: org.apache.directory.studio:parent-help:pom:null for project 
org.apache.directory.studio:parent-help:pom:null
```


----------



## SaveTheRbtz (Oct 20, 2009)

After some chat with developers, this issue in svn 1.4tag was fixed


----------



## swills@ (Nov 26, 2009)

For me, I just installed Eclipse then installed it in there by following the instructions here:

http://directory.apache.org/studio/installation-in-eclipse.html


----------

